# 3 weeks can't come quick enough!



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

After my post in introductions, 
I went and met Kendal and got to snort her dogs!
I'm not allergic to them, a few sniffs but other dogs were about and that's
why antihistamines exist!

Went today to see a breeder down in the borders, its her first litter and they are an f1 pups.

We have put down our deposit on a tri coloured cockapoo (or as my mum called her when we text my parents, Cockadoodle!)

She is Called Aosta and we pick her up in 3 weeks (as i have a week off work to get her settled in) and she will be 9 weeks old!

My Mrs is so excited, if she had a tail, it would be wagging senseless! 

so time to go shopping!!

.... oh, i can't upset you with no pictures!





Adam


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How exciting! She is adorable! 3 weeks seems so long but it will go by so fast!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Enjoy the countdown! Congrats she is just stunning!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely . Look at those nibbly puppy teeth!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Awww so cute, thee weeks will fly by.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She looks like Kim's Piper. A more beautiful dog there never was! Congratulations!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Now only 2 weeks and 6 days haha!
Think it's time to puppy proof the flat and garden!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

I sent the breeder an email just to see how Aosta is getting on ,
Got a reply saying she had tried to get a photo but Aosta was too quick,
She had been standing in the water bowl whilst eating out the food bowl!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Ohh and we pick her up two weeks tomorrow!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so cute how exciting the time will fly by


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

llessurmada said:


> I sent the breeder an email just to see how Aosta is getting on ,
> Got a reply saying she had tried to get a photo but Aosta was too quick,
> She had been standing in the water bowl whilst eating out the food bowl!


Ah ha, one of THOSE kinds of puppies!  Batten down the hatches and sharpen your sense of humour, you are going to have a ton of fun ahead of you!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations, she is cute! Hope you get on ok with your allergies. I take a daily antihistamine now and it does help.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like she is a little livewire, mine was chewing on our fingers the first visit - didn't stop that for months! sorry forewarned is forearmed as they say!! you will have great fun, not so long now...


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeh, i think we will have lots of fun with her!
I do remember our bearded collie being the same when she was a pup!

Last week took ages, lets hope next 2 are fast!!
The wife is being so impatient, every night she turns to me and goes
"Why can't we just have Aosta now!"


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous. Glad everything worked out ok.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Not long to go! Looks like she literally left her mark with those pincer puppy teeth! So cute though!

X
https://en-gb.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Off to get a baby gate so that when we have to go out she can have the run of the kitchen. 
Lino flooring will make things easier for accidents. 
I'm not a fan of crates and never used one with a dog before.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

2 or 3 weeks is nothing. I've got 11 weeks to wait....so sooo long


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

llessurmada said:


> Off to get a baby gate so that when we have to go out she can have the run of the kitchen.
> Lino flooring will make things easier for accidents.
> I'm not a fan of crates and never used one with a dog before.


We used a crate with our old dog Max but Rufus would never go in one. They ARE a godsend for travel, restricting movement in an injury and for enforcing sleep schedules with a puppy! If the breeder is using one you might consider keeping it up.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Breeder isn't using one, so won't be used to it! 
It will be interesting to see if she still cries lots the first few nights as we pick her up a week after all the others are picked up.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

llessurmada said:


> Breeder isn't using one, so won't be used to it!
> It will be interesting to see if she still cries lots the first few nights as we pick her up a week after all the others are picked up.


Dudley was the last to be collected and had a couple of nights at the Breeders without the rest of the litter, he settled in at night very quickly (in crate)and I've often thought that was probably why.
We did use a crate and I don't think we would have coped at all well without, but are all different and so are we as owners I guess.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Got another picture from Lisa (breeder) of Aosta,
Only her and 1 other pup are not being picked up this weekend, we have 1 week left!! 










She has said they are eating harringtons puppy food, is this good stuff or get some and ween her of it? what does everyone reccomend?

Getting really excited now!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I ask how her name is pronounced? Just so I'm saying it the correct way in my head when I'm looking at her pictures. 

She sounds like a monkey


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

llessurmada said:


> Got another picture from Lisa (breeder) of Aosta,
> Only her and 1 other pup are not being picked up this weekend, we have 1 week left!!
> 
> 
> ...


Shes lovely! Looks like a really thick coat, best get some brushes in! Check out the grooming sub forum for great tips. 

Not sure about Harringtons. Haven't heard much about it. This is a great site 

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk

You can compare and price the food! Good luck


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She looks beautiful with a very obvious mischievous twinkle in those puppy eyes of hers, I'd start hiding anything of value that's at all chewable if I were you  I remember the waiting, it was awful, the longest month ever! Good luck xx


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Can I ask how her name is pronounced? Just so I'm saying it the correct way in my head when I'm looking at her pictures.
> 
> She sounds like a monkey



Her name is pronounced osta, but written Aosta,
As in Aosta valley in Italy where my wife and I got engaged then 3
Years later married. 

Yeah big house tidy this week to hide all chewey things!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my word! I've just caught up with this post! She is a little doll! So sweet. Congrats on your baby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely name - with a lovely meaning for an extra lovely little pup!
Can't wait to hear more from you once she's home x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is beautiful. Not long to wait now. I've never used a crate either. If possible have her sleep with you, she won't cry then cos she won't feel abandoned or lonely. You will all get a good nights sleep and you will form such a wonderful bond with your puppy. Love her name and the connection. Very romantic.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Well Sunday evening, this time next week we will be settling down for our 2nd night. 
We have decided she is sleeping in our bedroom and will puppy pad toilet train her


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I meant to ask about the name, glad you explained it, good choice. She looks gorgeous.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Onto the last few nights!

Latest email from breeder,
"She's found her barking voice... So cute, she barks at things when she gets frustrated at them, you'll be pleased to know she's not a whinge!"

Can't wait! When I tell folk at work that I've been waiting 3 weeks for a poo,
They give me a really strange look!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

llessurmada said:


> Her name is pronounced osta, but written Aosta,
> As in Aosta valley in Italy where my wife and I got engaged then 3
> Years later married.
> 
> Yeah big house tidy this week to hide all chewey things!


Yes thanks for helping with the pronunciation. Love it when names have a true personal meaning


----------

